# Mann tube amps



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I read an ad on Kijjii for a Mann tube amp. Supposedly from approx 79/80. Does anyone know much about these amps?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Was Mann Garnet stencil?*

I'm curious too because a guitar player I know has a ratty old one that's HUGE and collecting dust in his recording room. I read the CSA # 24510 on it. Is that Garnet's CSA number?

Answered my own question. Go to the Garnet website. Mann was a garnet stencil. BUY IT!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, these are Garnet amps. 

TG


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Yes, these are Garnet amps.
> 
> TG


He wants $350 for this 2X12 combo. Is that worth it?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> He wants $350 for this 2X12 combo. Is that worth it?


Probably if it doesn't need any work.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bring your guitar over and try it. Look in the back to see if there are signs of corrosion on the transformers and other exposed parts. This is a sure sign of prolonged storage in a damp basement. A lot of rust is a deal breaker for me. Rusty transformers don't work well for long. Try all the functions, turn all the pots. Ask when/if it ever has been serviced. A good amp service (retube/cap job) will cost you 200 bucks or so if you need tubes. However, since Garnet used Mullard tubes, you might not need a service. 

If the speakers work and it makes sounds you like then buy it. If it has suspicious hiss, pops or odd noises, buy it for less and get it fixed. If it's a 50 -100 watt tube amp (2 or 4 big power tubes) it's a good deal. If it's a solid state or low watt amp t is probably not a good deal. Mann could be student amps or pro quality. You won't know til you see it.

http://www.garnetamps.com/stencil.htm#Mann


----------

